
SEC Charges Theranos and CEO Elizabeth Holmes with ‘massive Fraud’ - antr
https://www.engadget.com/2018/03/14/sec-charges-theranos-and-ceo-elizabeth-holmes-with-massive-frau/
======
mtmail
top of the frontpage
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16585892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16585892)

